# Night fishing Yokosuka japan



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Hey guys it's 3am and I'm doing really well on the seabass tonight no HUGE ones but a nice 25" and a 24" and a handful of 17-20" im using a rapala minnow rap near the docks on base. 
Heres a few of the bigger ones. I was fishing where lights are shining a deadly combo





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Do they fight? Jump?

They look identical to Snook...

Nice fish!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

yea man they definitely put up a fight. The strength of a carp and the aggressive style of a bass..its really fun


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

GO NAVY What type ship are you on ? I was on a carrier USS Randolph started out as a CVA when I left was a CVS


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I'm on the flagship of the 7th fleet USS BLUE RIDGE LCC-19 I love it so far I've been here about 5months and have worked hard and fished hard right now I'm in the engineering field I am undesignated but going to strike for MR machinery repair at the end of the year.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Bass, I was on the Blue Ridge in Yokosuka from 84-86. Loved the different ports we got to see being the flagship and all. I was an electronic tech. I worked on the sat-com system WSC-2 and later I think it was the SSC-6. Used to fish the docks all the time. If you go to Pattay Beach Thailand lease a fishing boat. We would catch huge barracudas there.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Hell yea man sounds good ill definitely try it out. I love the ship and the ports are amazing im really lucky to be on such an awesome ship!! so far I have only fished in the philippines


----------



## dead3nemy (Apr 28, 2013)

I just moved to yokosuka last week. I am looking for some tackle and a new rod. Any suggestions? 

P.S. teach me you're ways.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

i can help you out..are you on a ship or shore duty? or DOD


----------



## dead3nemy (Apr 28, 2013)

I am on shore duty at port ops.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

well the first couple of tips i can tell you are fishing at night is really productive and your probably gonna find me around base fishing at night with my buddy im on the blue ridge..we usually go out about 3-4 times a week..their a good place to buy tackle right outside of daie gate by the mall its called tackle berrys right by starbucks youll see it.. buy a nice 6'6 rod and a nice reel and buy about 12-14lb test. lure wise im doing good with any white colored lures..


----------

